# Engine Question?



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I just got the PHS back on my car and it showed what I had hoped for, it is supposed to have a WS code 389 tri power motor in it. It does not. so I am kind of looking for thoughts on if i should just find a close 389 put a tri power and the correct heads on it and call it good?

or should I undertake the task of trying to find the correct WS coded block to put back in the car? how will it affect the value ether way? is it worth the research and time to find a correctly coded and dated motor? 

I don't know maybe its not that hard to find one? so far none of my searches have turned up one, I have a couple lines on 1966 389 motors that seem to be fairly priced. so im not sure what to do, what do you guys think? wish I had a time machine so I could find the PO and slap him for taking out the original motor.....

Thanks!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Ya know my dad blew the engine in his 66 gto back in 1968/9 During this time he hurt his back and was unable to work. He lost the GTO and our house. The engine was at the machine shop when the car was repo'd. Doubt he would have needed a punch in the nose because of it. lol


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww.... damn that sucks and no Definitely not in a case like that. sorry for that loss


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I myself ended up finding a "yd" 389 engine out of a big car. It's still a 66 389 and my tri power is the ames aftermarket setup for a 66 so my lemans will be period correct but not worth anymore money in the grand scheme of things. On a GTO I would imagine finding a correct year would help value but then again so many thing need to be original to satisfy the purist. Good luck on whatever you end up doing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"It Depends" (dang I should trademark that...)

If you're treating the car as an investment and you want to maximize value to someone else, original is almost always better. In terms of pasting a big ol' grin on your face when you step on the loud pedal, a non-correct 389 (or more) with a reproduction tri-power will do that just as well as the numbers-matching engine. 

Your choice.

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

for value, date code matching block, heads, intake,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 is a true WS code car as well. The engine was blown by the previous owner at Baylands Raceway in about 1978. I bought a '65 GTO WT block in 1980-81, rebuilt it, and it's been in my '65 since 1987. It is a 4bbl block, but built up anyway, so no issues with performance. (the blocks were the same...the cams and intakes were the only difference). I have never bothered looking for a WS block because they are very pricey, and no matter what, it still would not be original. I have the original protecto plate for my car, and it has the original Engine Unit Number listed on it. So, unless I restamped a block with this number (fraud) I would never have the "right" engine. If I were you, I'd do what feels best. You could get a WS block and call it "correct" as long as you don't have your protecto plate or throw it away. To me, the protecto plate and the car's history is more important than the "correct" engine code on the front of my block. Just my thoughts........


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys it really helps, I think I am leaning toward a period correct engine and not really worrying about the exact matching numbers. like bear said its still gonna make me smile when I stomp it 

I could also see myself getting really obsessed with having everything perfect if I start to go down that road and I think I will enjoy the build more if I stay away from that route!

geetee, here's a newbie question where would the protecto plate be? its not on the data plate or the vin plate? 

Thanks!
Rod


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Protect-O-Plate is a small stamped metal plate that comes in the warranty booklet with the car (along with the owners manual) when the car is first sold. Mine was in the glove compartment, along with the owners manual. Pretty lucky, since I am about the 5th owner of the car, and it was 17 years old when I bought it! I've had 8 other GTO's, and none of them had the owner's manual or protect-o-plate warranty booklet.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Just curious, how many other people here have the protect-O-plate for their car?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Roger that said:


> Just curious, how many other people here have the protect-O-plate for their car?


:seeya Got mine...

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got mine, too.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I have mine, a 65 Goat I bought from the 3rd owner in 1996.
Currently under frame off resto.
It was in the glove box where it belonged.
I was pretty lucky too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish I had mine...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I woulda just been happy to have a glove box.....


----------

